# Identifying Hardwoods



## Outside The Box (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello,
I wonder if anybody knows what type of hardwood I have here. I believe some of it is Walnut but would like confirmation, and some I just don't know. I'm hoping I can post the pictures so you can all see and offer your wisdom.
Kathleen


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It could be Kathleen but it is always hard to tell from a photo as the small details with the grain don't usually show up. There are quite a few sites you can go to that will help you identify the piece. Here's a start. https://www.google.ca/search?q=iden...&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=SzDXVcevGMKQyASLnorIAQ


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

end grain would be a big help too...


----------



## Outside The Box (Apr 13, 2015)

Hmmm. Maybe I'll have to try the 'sand and sniff' test. Does this mean I have to buy samples of all the possible choices for comparison?


----------

